
Agent on Demand – Negotiate Your Dream Job Offer - samzeisler
Hi everyone - I&#x27;m excited to announce that my company, 10x Management, is officially launching a service called 10x Agent On Demand. 10x AOD is a service designed to help senior tech talent, and those who work in the tech ecosystem, navigate and negotiate the best compensation package available to you for your full time employment offers. We do this either by negotiating on your behalf or providing guidance and strategy to you from behind the scenes. From the outset, where we help you determine and prioritize the most important elements of compensation package, until the conclusion of negotiations, we advocate for you throughout.<p>If you have a job offer on the table and are interested in learning more about how we can help you get just what you want in negotiations, send me an email and let&#x27;s talk. sam@10xmanagement.com
======
an4rchy
What is the pricing/fee structure on such a service?

~~~
samzeisler
Hi! Thanks for the question :) here is a link to our FAQ page where you can
find more info about the fee structure/pricing model and much more!

[https://10xagentondemand.com/faq/](https://10xagentondemand.com/faq/)

Feel free to send me an email if you want to discuss further or have any other
questions. sam@10xmanagement.com

~~~
m0d0nne11
We see what you did there, providing an example of not mentioning numbers too
soon in the process, right? Except that in this case it seems.... slippery.
Hmmmm.

------
jklein11
What makes you more qualified to negotiate for myself than I am?

~~~
samzeisler
We have a collective 25 years of negotiating experience and have successfully
done hundreds of deals. We started in the entertainment industry negotiating
deals and contracts for musicians and have been doing so for senior tech
talent for the last 5+ years. We don't want to imply that you are not
qualified to negotiate, we are simply offering our expertise to anyone who
might find it useful. You can find much more info here on our FAQ page or feel
free to contact me directly!

[https://10xagentondemand.com/faq/](https://10xagentondemand.com/faq/)

~~~
factorialboy
What's your track record in software engineering? People in these industries
are likely to be far more educated that the music / entertainment sector.

~~~
samzeisler
Sure - we've been doing these types of negotiations for senior and director-
level (even CTO-level) engineers for over 5 years now. We have helped
engineers negotiate employment packages with Facebook, Google, Stripe, HSBC,
Apple, Salesforce, Instacart, FireEye, Attune, Palo Alto Networks, and many
more.

~~~
rahimnathwani
What have the results of these negotiations been? What is the median %
increase over the initial offer?

~~~
samzeisler
While I don't have a hard statistic/number for you (we are working on putting
those numbers together now) our most recent client got over a 100% increase
over the initial offer. We also had a client that got so much more than they
were initially offered that their future boss also got a raise because the
company had to rethink the pay structure of the entire division.

~~~
rahimnathwani
I understand if it's hard to calculate the median. But what's the minimum
increase?

Some of the companies you mention try hard to make the initial offer
compelling/fair (e.g. slightly above max of {current compensation, competing
offer, target compensation for level}), so I'd assume that sometimes they
simply won't budge beyond that, as they feel that they've taken into account
all relevant info before making the offer.

~~~
samzeisler
Thanks for the question - can you send me an email directly so we can continue
the conversation there? sam@10xmanagement.com.

I look forward to hearing from you soon!

